# Forum > Gaming > Gaming (Other) >  Upcoming games youre excited for?

## danzibr

I find myself not enjoying, and consequently not playing, many games anymore. Started gaming back on the NES. Nowadays I see trailers and I think more of the same. Most of the games I do enjoy are either old and Im replaying them, remasters of old games, or they have that retro feel. 

However, there are a few games Im truly looking forward to (in no particular order). 

1) Hollow Knight: Silksong. Yeah yeah who knows when its coming out, but HK is my favorite metroidvania of all time, and what weve seen for Silksong so far looks promising. 

2) SaGa Frontier 2 remaster. SF remaster was super fun, NG+ was *exactly* what SF needed. I wanted to like SF back in the day, got it like right when it came out, but ultimately just didnt like it. Hopeful. 

3) Pokémon gen 2 remaster/remake/whatever. Like Lets Go but gen 2. Hoping you can import your save data from Lets Go, but Im not holding my breath. 

4) Ur-Quan Masters 2. Yes you read that right, after 30 years, Star Control II is getting a legit sequel. Might not be out for like 4 years though, who knows. 

5) Live A Live. Alright alright this games already out, but I havent gotten around to getting it yet. I looked into it a little and discovered its a remaster of an SNES game. 

Bonus points, recent disappointments. 
1) FFVII remake. FFVII is one of top  favorite games of all time. I actually was excited for the remake. Got a few hours in it was alright. Lost interest. 

2) MC Dungeons. Got it to do some coop stuff with my kids, and we do play it a bit for family time, but if it werent for them, I wouldnt play it.

----------


## Zevox

Oh, plenty. I just pre-ordered a handful today, actually.

This year

Bayonetta 3 - Love the series, it's tied with Devil May Cry for best action games IMO. New one is looking very good from the previews. I just wish there was more than a week and a half between it and...

God of War: Ragnarok - The 2018 God of War was fantastic, from gameplay to story, so I'm expecting more great things from the conclusion.

Mario + Rabbids: Sparks of Hope - The first of these was better than it had any right to be, so I look forward to the new one.

Gotham Knights - More Batman: Arkham is a good thing (especially with how long it's been since Arkham Knight), even without Batman. Could do without Red Hood though.

Marvel: Midnight Suns - Strategy-RPG Marvel game from the makers of X-Com, I'm on board with that. Use of cards in the combat system is a weird choice, but still looks fun.

Final Fantasy 7 Crisis Core: Reunion - Looks like it's using FF7R's combat system, so I'm interested. FF7R was the first Final Fantasy game to truly impress me, particularly its combat, which is the single best blend of action and RPG combat I've ever seen. Never played Crisis Core specifically before, but more of that, I am down for.

Next Year

Fire Emblem: Engage - Not sure if this'll be as good as its predecessor, but it looks fun. God does Alear's hair look dumb, though.

Forspoken - An action-RPG where you play a mage instead of a weapon user? And the magic is actually very fluid, varied, and looks awesome to do? What madness is this? I love my magic, and that being the focus of this game's combat and it looking as great as it does sold me on this one despite it being an open-world game (something I normally don't like). Just sucks that it releases only 4 days after Fire Emblem...

Hogwarts: Legacy - Surprisingly, despite not being a Harry Potter fan (never read the books or watched the movies), this looks good to me, and I get the impression that being unfamiliar with the source material shouldn't be an issue for me. Comes out too soon after Fire Emblem and Forspoken to be a day 1 purchase, but assuming I hear good things, I'll probably give it a go.

Final Fantasy 16 - An action-RPG with combat designed by an actual Devil May Cry combat designer? Sign me the hell up. Even if the story sucks (always a distinct possibility with Final Fantasy...), that'll make it worth playing for sure.

Final Fantasy 7 Rebirth - Like I said, FF7R was the first Final Fantasy game to truly impress me, so I'm definitely looking forward to the second part. 

Stellar Blade - Was called "Project Eve" until earlier this week, looks like basically Bayonetta but with Lovecraftian foes, so I'm very interested. Story looks way more melodramatic than Bayo's over-the-top craziness, which might not be great, but gameplay's the more important thing, and that looks pretty promising.

Street Fighter 6 - Street Fighter's not one of my personal favorite fighting game franchises, but I always feel like I should give it a shot when a new one comes out. And if nothing else all of the things they're doing with the single-player "World Tour" mode look really cool and fun.

Unknown Future

Advance Wars 1+2: Re-Boot Camp - This one's just waiting on either certain real world events to resolve or Nintendo to go "screw it, just release it anyway," but I was a big fan of the series, so a shiny remake of the first two games is quite welcome by me whenever it finally drops.

Spider-Man 2 - The 2018 Spider-Man game and the Miles Morales follow-up were both great, so more of that but with both Spider-Men playable sounds good to me.

Dragon's Dogma 2 - First one was quite good, and it's taken way too long for them to give it a proper sequel. But Capcom has been on fire for a while now, so I'm quite confident this will come out strong.

And that's without getting into things like inevitable but unannounced sequels (Persona 6, Dragon Ball FighterZ 2), games I'm unsure about (Dragon Age: Dreadwolf, the next Mass Effect), or DLC (future characters for Guilty Gear Strive or, hopefully, DNF Duel).

----------


## danzibr

Ooh good bit of content to discuss.



> Marvel: Midnight Suns - Strategy-RPG Marvel game from the makers of X-Com, I'm on board with that. Use of cards in the combat system is a weird choice, but still looks fun.


Dang, I got excited until I saw "cards."



> Final Fantasy 7 Crisis Core: Reunion - Looks like it's using FF7R's combat system, so I'm interested. FF7R was the first Final Fantasy game to truly impress me, particularly its combat, which is the single best blend of action and RPG combat I've ever seen. Never played Crisis Core specifically before, but more of that, I am down for.


Dunno if you read the original post, but hrmmmm I may give FF7R another go.  Never played CC, but I feel like I'm missing out on plot by not doing so.  (Nor did I play DoC or the mobile one)



> Final Fantasy 16 - An action-RPG with combat designed by an actual Devil May Cry combat designer? Sign me the hell up. Even if the story sucks (always a distinct possibility with Final Fantasy...), that'll make it worth playing for sure.
> 
> Final Fantasy 7 Rebirth - Like I said, FF7R was the first Final Fantasy game to truly impress me, so I'm definitely looking forward to the second part.


Ya know, I've played every FF from 1-15 (minus XI and XIV, but throw in a few others, like Tactics).  I'll probably pick up 16 at some point of completion's sake, but not expecting much.



> Dragon's Dogma 2 - First one was quite good, and it's taken way too long for them to give it a proper sequel. But Capcom has been on fire for a while now, so I'm quite confident this will come out strong.


Ayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!  Man I *loved* Dragon's Dogma, suuuper fun archery system.  Didn't know it was getting a proper sequel.  Thanks!

----------


## Zevox

> Dang, I got excited until I saw "cards."


The concept is that your character's options for actions in a given turn is determined by drawing a set of cards representing their abilities. The devs have said that the idea is to give you more on-the-fly decision making, since you'll never be completely sure what specific abilities or combinations of abilities you'll have access to in a given turn. Like I said, odd choice, but I'm open to trying it. Even if I find it worse than just having access to all of your options, or having things limited by a meter or the like, I still think it'll be fun.




> Dunno if you read the original post, but hrmmmm I may give FF7R another go.  Never played CC, but I feel like I'm missing out on plot by not doing so.  (Nor did I play DoC or the mobile one)


I did, and that's fine. We clearly have very different tastes, as while I can enjoy older games, I generally would say that video games broadly and most specific series have gotten better over time. 

And as mentioned, Final Fantasy never really impressed me before 7 Remake. I'm a fairly big JRPG fan, so I kept trying different ones to give it a shot, but always wound up at least somewhat disappointed. I enjoyed the combat in 10, but its story was not good; I thought 4 was okay, but nothing great; and I honestly would have said prior to playing 7 Remake that my favorite was FF1, just because I can appreciate a simple old-school dungeon crawler - plus it probably helped that I could think of it as 8-Bit Theatre: The Game to make up for its lack of any interesting story or characters. By contrast, I found 12 mediocre in all respects, 10-2 and 13 bad, and never even made it all the way through 7-9 when I tried those (and particularly disliked 8). I went back to 7 only after Remake gave me a greater interest in its characters and story to help overcome my dislike of the ATB combat system (and the far too many mandatory mini-games...), and even having played it all the way through now, while I'd say I'm happy it's the one getting the Remake treatment since its story is better than the rest, I am still not a big fan of the original 7 due to its gameplay and poorly-aged visuals and other presentation elements.




> Ayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!  Man I *loved* Dragon's Dogma, suuuper fun archery system.  Didn't know it was getting a proper sequel.  Thanks!


They announced it back in June, but didn't make as big of an announcement out of it as they probably should have - it was tacked on to the end of a Dragon's Dogma stream showing a "making of" style video about the original as a celebration of its 10th anniversary, and didn't include any sort of announcement trailer of any kind. Odd choice on their part, but yes, a sequel is in the works at long last.

----------


## MCerberus

My hype train is still stalled at Advance Wars station, which is being denied to me due to 

*checks notes*
complex geopolitics of which we shall not discuss here.
 :Small Frown:

----------


## Vinyadan

The System Shock 1 remake and STALKER 2. Interested in Avowed, Obsidian's Skyrim-like, and in Beyond All Reason, a modern, freeware Total Annihilation-like currently playable as an advanced alpha.

----------


## AlanBruce

I have three games thus far Im looking forward to.

1. Shadows of Rose (RE Village DLC). We finally get to play as Ethans daughter- a driving plot point in the main game, Village. And this time, we play in third person, which is in my opinion, a far better view than first for these games.

We also get the original Village game added in 3rd person, which makes the game worth playing.


2. God of War: Ragnarok. Having played the games since 2005, this is an entry I an definitely looking forward to. The 2018 game was incredible, and we got to hear about a lot of very important figures in Norse Mythology.

Here we finally meet them. Whether its a cordial meet or one more suited to Kratos nature, time will tell.


3. The Callisto Protocol. If you ever played 2008s Dead Space and liked its Sci Fi/Horror blend, this game is made by the same people. It looks gory and dark and claustrophobic. Looking forward to it.

I never played Crisis Core, but the end of FF7 Remake refers to that game very specifically. So Im hoping the upcoming game remakes Crisis Core and gives me some insight into the very extensive FF7 lore.

----------


## WritersBlock

What has my personal interest is the upcoming wave of Trails games Falcom is bringing us. The two Crossbell games, Trails into Reverie and eventually the Calvard Saga. They are even bringing over The Nayuta "Boundless Trails" one. Maybe one day we could even get the Ys X Trails in the sky game.

----------


## Rynjin

> I have three games thus far Im looking forward to.
> 
> 1. Shadows of Rose (RE Village DLC). We finally get to play as Ethans daughter- a driving plot point in the main game, Village. And this time, we play in third person, which is in my opinion, a far better view than first for these games.
> 
> We also get the original Village game added in 3rd person, which makes the game worth playing.


I'm a bit disappointed by the return of 3rd person (it's what let RE7 feel SCARY for the first time in a while for the franchise), but I'm still looking forward to it.

God of War: Ragnarok is definitely high on my list, and I'm interested in Forspoken.

Dragon's Dogma 2 is BEYOND HYPE but I must bury it deep for the game will take a while to come out.

Potential Elden Ring DLC should be announced soon-ish I assume? That'd be cool.

I too find myself in the boat of oddly excited for Hogwarts Legacy. I really enjoyed the Chamber of Secrets game for the PS2, and the new game looks like it's basically "what you remember that game being but it actually wasn't".

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

> Marvel: Midnight Suns - Strategy-RPG Marvel game from the makers of X-Com, I'm on board with that. Use of cards in the combat system is a weird choice, but still looks fun.


Put me down for this one too. Its taking a great deal of willpower to prevent myself from preordering this.

----------


## MinimanMidget

Silksong's already been mentioned, but I'll throw another vote in the pile.

Momodora: Moonlit Farewell - no idea when it's coming, but I'm pumped for another great Momodora game.

Star Wars: Jedi Survivor - I really enjoyed Fallen Order, and hopefully EA won't screw this one up.

Warhammer 40k: Darktide - Tentatively interested. I didn't really like Vermintide, but I know the formula can work, and in the 40k setting they'll hopefully focus more on shooting and less on hack and slash.

Akatori, Crowsworn - I know there's lots of indie metroidvanias coming out these days, but I'm not sick of it yet and these two both look pretty promising.

Vampire the Masquerade Bloodlines 2 - If it ever comes out, it probably won't be as good as the first one. But it'd be great if it was.

----------


## Zevox

> Star Wars: Jedi Survivor - I really enjoyed Fallen Order, and hopefully EA won't screw this one up.


Oh yeah, I forgot about that one. Fallen Order was pretty good, so yeah, unless previews/word of mouth wind up making it look like they've screwed something up, I'll probably be getting that shortly after it comes out.

Also reminds me of another one I forgot: the Knights of the Old Republic Remake. Tentatively, anyway, since we haven't seen anything from it, and just know it is in development, but I'm definitely interested.

----------


## Eldan

Silksong, definitely. 

Ur-Quan 2 I had no idea was a thing, but now you mentioned it, yeah, I'm excited. Is that the third f unrelated Star Control II sequel now? 

Uhm, apart from that... there's a new Monkey Island comign out next week I'm cautiously optimistic about, even if the graphics look _abysmally_  ugly in screenshots. 

Uhm, big Cyberpunk DLC. I may be like the one person in the world who really liked Cyberpunk 2070. Playing it like a year after release probably helped, but I did. 

Otherwise, I can't think of much. Like, all the game trailers I saw this year left me with a tired "yeaaaah, that's a thing, I suppose".

Edit: Oh yeah, Darktide might be a thing. Vermintide was fun, but I never got _really_ into it, despite liking Fantasy a lot more than 40k.

----------


## warty goblin

> Uhm, big Cyberpunk DLC. I may be like the one person in the world who really liked Cyberpunk 2070. Playing it like a year after release probably helped, but I did.


I liked what I played of Cyberpunk, enough to keep it installed and patched up to current. At this point I'll wait for the expansion to try for a complete and proper playthrough, which is sort of excitement. 

I too feel the pull of Hogwarts Legacy. Not really sure why, it just looks like a good game, and a much better use of Harry Potter than the astonishingly gawdawful Fantastic Beasts movies. 

I'll get Company of Heroes 3, for which I'm moderately excited, CoH remains one the most compelling and engagingtakes on RTS. I hope it remains singleplayer focused, I find MP is basically a Dementor that hollows out RTSs and leaves them soulless and  bland husks *coughStarcraftcough.

Men of War 2 is also worth watching. The first game is the most brain-melting thing I've ever played, and the second looks to keep that alive. 

Long term Sins of a Solar Empire 2 is the biggest thing on the horizon. But that's years out at this point, si no point getting hyped yet.

Otherwise nadda. Mostly I think this is because my favorite games are all solidly AA tier stuff, and those just don't get the press train that big studio releases to, or the sudden popularity spikes of whatever indie game goes vital this week.

----------


## Lord Torath

Just saw a trailer for Homeworld III. 

I loved Homeworld, and Cataclysm was awesome (although some of the dialog and voice acting could have used some work).  Then they came out with Homeworld II.  The graphics were fantastic, the story was ridiculous, and the gameplay was atrocious.  

Homeworld III looks beautiful.  I just hope they've got the story and gameplay to back it up.

----------


## JadedDM

The only other thing coming out this year I'm looking forward to is Mount and Blade 2.  They are finally, finally, FINALLY doing a full release next month.

----------


## Rynjin

> Uhm, big Cyberpunk DLC. I may be like the one person in the world who really liked Cyberpunk 2070. Playing it like a year after release probably helped, but I did.


I enjoyed it mostly, though stopped right before the final mission. I had decided to go and clean up the Beat on the Brat quest I'd been working on THE ENTIRE GAME before doing the final mission.

When the reward was like 1000 creds and an "attagirl" I was too depressed to keep playing.




> Edit: Oh yeah, Darktide might be a thing. Vermintide was fun, but I never got _really_ into it, despite liking Fantasy a lot more than 40k.


Darktide might be fun, but it won't stop me from heckling the devs on every update on it about if Vermintide 2's Versus Mode is still "coming soon" like it has been for 3 years.

----------


## MCerberus

Going to get into deep spoilers about the Cyberpunk DLC, but I'm mad for specific end-game reasons

*Spoiler*
Show

This isn't space heist. This isn't blue eyes. WHY DID YOU TEASE THEM. There's this huge AI invasion from beyond the blackwall being carefully, carefully hinted at, and it's V's only chance of unscrambling his brain.

And this. isn't. that.

----------


## 137beth

For indie games, in no particular order:
1)Akurra looks like a fun hybrid between 2D adventure games like Legend of Zelda and Sokoban puzzles, coming this year.
2)The graphical version of Dwarf Fortress: no announced release date.
3)Kitsune Trails sounds like a story-heavy game mixed with Super Mario Bros-style platforming, coming 2023.
4)The Frogs, a game inspired by the Aristophanes play, coming 2023.
5)Zoners, described by the developer as "Imagine a souped up pong with weird characters, special moves, unique stage gimmicks, unnecessary lore & queer aliens and you've got ZONERS."  It's early access now, and I have a strict policy of not paying for prerelease games, so I won't play it unless and until it's officially released.
6)"Save the Princess," an announced game by webcomic artist Jocelyn Samara DiDomenick, the author of _Rain_ and _My Impossible Soulmate._   There is no announced release date, and we don't know very much about it, but I really enjoy her comics so I expect I'll at least enjoy the story of her game.

As far as AAA games go, I don't think I'm _excited_ about any.  I am intrigued by the idea of Niantic's _Peridot_, but I am trying to temper my expectations since Niantic doesn't have a great track record IMO.

----------


## Cespenar

For some games like Bloodlines 2, I feel like as the gap between the news and the release date opens up and reaches a certain degree, it starts to have a "negative hype" sort of effect.

----------


## BeerMug Paladin

> Ur-Quan 2 I had no idea was a thing, but now you mentioned it, yeah, I'm excited. Is that the third f unrelated Star Control II sequel now?


It's actually being made by the people who made Star Control 2, so I don'r see how it could be considered unrelated.  I'm looking forwards to it.

I generally don't get too excited for games and don't keep up with knowledge about what's coming out.  Games are just generally better now than my early days with Atari and NES and I generally play fewer now so I can sort of skim from the top few games each year and have a good time.  That being said I'm curious to see SenS, but there's so little information about it that it's hard to exactly get excited for it.  It's just made by the same person who made NaissanceE and that had a very interesting feel to it and visuals.

Also I would presume the people who made Disco Elysium are making another game.  Companies tend to do that, right?  I'll be excited for that when they make another one.

----------


## NeoVid

I've lost track of how long I've been waiting for Beacon Pines to release after I got hooked by the demo at least a year ago, but it's out today!  So you're probably not going to be hearing from me for a while.  This game really brings back a lot of the feelings I had playing Night in the Woods... honestly, I can see it being the same setting in a different art style.

----------


## Taevyr

Victoria III is probably the sole game I'm actively looking forward to: the diplomatic system looks really good, and I think I'll like a grand strategy where war is truly secondary to economical dominance and building spheres of influence through diplomatic means. I'll probably start with an Ottoman playthrough to see if I can find a remedy for the Sick Man of Europe, though I might try a smaller, less threatened nation first to learn the ropes. 

Beyond that, I'm still hoping Vampire: Bloodlines II will come out eventually, but I'm not holding my breath. The writers who made the first so great quit (as did the original senior writer a bit later), the original studio was booted, and there's literally been no news for over a year. It's probably been left somewhere in the ninth circle of development hell.

----------


## Anteros

I try not to get too hyped up about games before they release since they hardly ever are as good as the hype.

----------


## Rynjin

> I try not to get too hyped up about games before they release since they hardly ever are as good as the hype.


Getting too deep in the sauce is bad, for sure, but it's not healthy to push down your excitement for stuff. Good way to just decide you're not into gaming anymore at all because you're too anti-hype.

----------


## NeoVid

OK, correction, I had to come back to post again.  I just found out that Suikoden 1 and 2 are being remastered!  Suikoden 1 is tied for my favorite JRPG and S2 is universally considered the best of the series, but I don't own it because I've never once seen a copy for a sane price, so these are instantly going to the top of my wishlist.  Even with Konami being a pathetic shell of its former self, the footage I saw of the remake looks promising, and I'm one of those non-purist weirdoes who would like to see an updated translation.

----------


## WritersBlock

I sure hope the Suikoden remasters are better than that abysmal SMT Nocturne remaster. 

And there is a very decent chance that Bloodlines 2 could be the new Duke Nukem Forever.

----------


## Vinyadan

> I try not to get too hyped up about games before they release since they hardly ever are as good as the hype.


From this point of view, I wish there were more free demos available. They can be better than any review (although I can think of at least one game with a very funny first level that was used as a demo and far less inspired level design for the rest).

----------


## NeoVid

> I sure hope the Suikoden remasters are better than that abysmal SMT Nocturne remaster.


Hard to picture the remasters being a trainwreck, but even if they are... the creator of Suikoden is back in the game industry, making his own JRPG.  So one way or another, what I loved about Suikoden is getting revived!

----------


## Eldan

> It's actually being made by the people who made Star Control 2, so I don'r see how it could be considered unrelated.  I'm looking forwards to it.


I meant unrelated to the other sequels. As in, thrre's several lines of SC2 sequels now made by different people.




> Also I would presume the people who made Disco Elysium are making another game.  Companies tend to do that, right?  I'll be excited for that when they make another one.


They are, but it's not looking good. On the one hand, Za/um seems to be hiring a lot of people. On the other, Robert Kurvitz (lead writer), Helen Hindpere (Final Cut lead writer) and Alexander Rostov (concept artist/art director) all seem to have more or less quietly left the company.

Around the time Za/Um rebranded from"experimental art collective" to "full time game company".

----------


## Corlindale

Silksong is at the very top of my list. Hollow Knight is such an amazing game, and Hornet is one of my favourite side characters in it. I hope it can live up to the hype. 

I am also tentatively excited about the whispers of a new Little Big Adventure game, as LBA 2 holds a very, very special place in my heart. Though we know so little about the project that I don't really know whether I should be excited or nervous. 

While not really a full game, I'm very excited about the Lost Lands DLC for Tales of Maj'Eyal, although we don't really know how far off that is. But it sounds like it will provide quite a bit more content than the last DLC we had, so I'm hoping it can inject some more energy into one of my all-time favourite games.

----------


## Batcathat

> I am also tentatively excited about the whispers of a new Little Big Adventure game, as LBA 2 holds a very, very special place in my heart. Though we know so little about the project that I don't really know whether I should be excited or nervous.


This is the first I've heard about that, but I immediately share your excitedness and/or nervousness. I must've played through Little Big Adventure 2 roughly a billion times when I was a kid (and the first game like four times, it had some annoying parts. Like hurting yourself by running into things).

----------


## Psyren

I'm hopeful for Diablo 4, even though Diablo Immortal dampened that enthusiasm considerably.

What I'm really looking forward to are a trifecta of space horror games - The Dead Space remake, Callisto Protocol from the original creator, and spiritual successor Negative Atmosphere.

----------


## Anteros

> Getting too deep in the sauce is bad, for sure, but it's not healthy to push down your excitement for stuff. Good way to just decide you're not into gaming anymore at all because you're too anti-hype.


Nah, I still enjoy gaming.  I've just been burned way too many times on hype.  I don't think a game I've been hyped up for has actually delivered since like...Burning Crusade maybe?  Which doesn't mean there haven't been good, or even great games, just that they usually come as a pleasant surprise.  If I had to give a list of my favorite games like Subnautica, Terraria, etc none of them had major hype before release.  

Sekiro was great and also mainstream, but I didn't really enjoy Dark Souls (bad controls aren't "difficulty" Fromsoft, they're just bad controls) so I was pleasantly surprised by that one too.

----------


## Gnoman

Not a game in and of itself, but I'm pretty hyped for this new RTX Remix tool. If it works as promised, it will be incredibly useful for fan-remastering of many classic titles.

----------


## Theoboldi

Most of the games I've been excited for lately just came out, so for now I can only name *Ys 10*. Which probably is still a few years off, but still. I love that series, and it has been consistently great for almost 20 years and 6 entries now.

----------


## SerTabris

> Uhm, big Cyberpunk DLC. I may be like the one person in the world who really liked Cyberpunk 2070. Playing it like a year after release probably helped, but I did.


It seems to have had something of a rehabilitation in reputation lately, and a lot of people have started playing it after the recent Netflix series. Personally, I started playing it this summer and liked it pretty well and a lot more than I expected, though I haven't quite finished it yet. So I'm vaguely looking forward to the DLC also, but avoiding any information about it until I actually finish the main game.

----------


## AlanBruce

There is an upcoming PS5 exclusive: Stellar Blade, formerly known as Project Eve.

The visuals look stunning, as does the combat. Getting some Nier Automata vibes from this one, and thats not a bad thing.

----------


## Corvus

Haven't been paying a lot of attention to what is coming out of late but there are a couple on my radar.

1) Victoria 3.  I've generally liked most Paradox games and this one looks interesting.

2) Terra Invicta. Made by the people behind the Long War for X-com.  You lead one of 7 ideological factions dealing with the crash landing off a UFO on Earth, initially dealing overtly or covertly with the nations of Earth, trying to bring them under your control while investigating the aliens and what they want, before leaving Earth and spreading through the solar system and engaging in fleet battles.  Fight the aliens, submit to the aliens, try and learn from the aliens or just try to flee Earth? Sounds large and complex.

----------


## Cespenar

> They are, but it's not looking good. On the one hand, Za/um seems to be hiring a lot of people. On the other, Robert Kurvitz (lead writer), Helen Hindpere (Final Cut lead writer) and Alexander Rostov (concept artist/art director) all seem to have more or less quietly left the company.
> 
> Around the time Za/Um rebranded from"experimental art collective" to "full time game company".


Wow, that's really bad news, as far as gaming news go. Didn't know that.

----------


## Advent

Star Citizen if it's ever released and as for board games Frosthaven!

----------


## BeerMug Paladin

> I meant unrelated to the other sequels. As in, thrre's several lines of SC2 sequels now made by different people.


Ah, I see.  I'm unfamiliar with the more recent game released, but as far as SC3 goes, it was rather underwhelming on expanding the lore.  The Orz should've been a greater/primary threat or remained a vaguely sinister ally and the backstory of the Vux was just dumb.  As far as the Ur-quan Kzer-za becoming enthusiastic allies after the war, I could see that part happening.  But the blackface bit was too far.



> They are, but it's not looking good. On the one hand, Za/um seems to be hiring a lot of people. On the other, Robert Kurvitz (lead writer), Helen Hindpere (Final Cut lead writer) and Alexander Rostov (concept artist/art director) all seem to have more or less quietly left the company.
> 
> Around the time Za/Um rebranded from"experimental art collective" to "full time game company".


Ouch.  Having main creative staff leaving between projects seems to just be how the game industry works, but usually the company's idea of their 'brand' and some of the staff who worked on prior projects can get the company to put out similar stuff for a while.  Hopefully whoever's left behind can at least put out something of similar quality and the creatives who left can get some other thing going.

----------


## Yora

> Just saw a trailer for Homeworld III. 
> 
> I loved Homeworld, and Cataclysm was awesome (although some of the dialog and voice acting could have used some work).  Then they came out with Homeworld II.  The graphics were fantastic, the story was ridiculous, and the gameplay was atrocious.  
> 
> Homeworld III looks beautiful.  I just hope they've got the story and gameplay to back it up.


I still have to finish the first one. Never got past the ship graveyard.  :Small Big Grin: 

Homeworld 3 is really the only game I am aware of being in development. I really don't have a clue about what people are working on these days. I still have at least a dozen games lined up that are going on 20 years old and beyond that I either never finished yet or want to do a fourth playthrough off.

----------


## Batcathat

> I really don't have a clue about what people are working on these days. I still have at least a dozen games lined up that are going on 20 years old and beyond that I either never finished yet or want to do a fourth playthrough off.


This thread kind of made me realize that this is the case for me too. While I do play a new game on occasion, it's usually because I stumbled onto it somehow than started looking forward to it before it was even finished.

----------


## Lord Torath

> I still have to finish the first one. Never got past the ship graveyard.


You want a wolfpack of heavy corvettes with repair corvette support.  Fighters don't last long enough, and anything frigate-sized or larger gets grabbed.   :Small Big Grin:

----------


## avensis

I'm currently waiting for Fire Emblem: Engage.

----------


## Psyren

Having revisited Baldurs Gate 3 early access to help scratch my between-sessions D&D 5e itch, I'm excited for that too. Especially the floodgate of mods that will inevitably bring non-core races and classes and 1D&D improvements to their base game  :Small Big Grin: 

I especially can't wait for the DMing tools!

----------


## avensis

There are a lot of amazing games coming to PC this year and I can't wait to play them.
Ghostbusters: Spirits Unleashed, Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 and Warhammer 40,000: Darktide.

Mini Militia App Lock

----------


## NeoVid

I'm going to be super into Darktide once it's out... But I'm not getting it on release day.  Much as I love the Vermintide series, I remember what they were like before the first couple of hotfixes.  

For games I will try on release day, I'm thinking of Scorn.  It'll be on the Game Pass, so even if it turns out to be too disturbing for me, I won't lose anything for trying it.

----------


## Rynjin

> I'm going to be super into Darktide once it's out... But I'm not getting it on release day.  Much as I love the Vermintide series, I remember what they were like before the first couple of hotfixes.


The funny thing is, I started to lose interest in Vermintide after the first few release patches. "Balancing" a lot of the enemy spawns legitimately sucked a lot of the fun out of the game. I've played much more sporadically since they "fixed" stuff like Chaos Warrior troops spawning.

I think about half of my current playtime is in beta and 1.0 builds.

----------


## Sigako

I hope I'll be able to snag Persona 5 Royal once it's released on PC, assuming it's not immediately banned for my region.
Next in line are leftovers and continuation of Kiseki/Trails series.

I'm also eyeing Paradiso Guardians, although that's not so much "upcoming" as "maybe, one day, possibly".

----------


## Zombimode

> 2) Terra Invicta. Made by the people behind the Long War for X-com.  You lead one of 7 ideological factions dealing with the crash landing off a UFO on Earth, initially dealing overtly or covertly with the nations of Earth, trying to bring them under your control while investigating the aliens and what they want, before leaving Earth and spreading through the solar system and engaging in fleet battles.  Fight the aliens, submit to the aliens, try and learn from the aliens or just try to flee Earth? Sounds large and complex.


I came to this thread to mention Terra Invicta.
I've learned about this game only a couple of months ago, but it was something like love on first sight. It seems to be that grand strategy game that I've been waiting for for my entire life  :Small Big Grin: 
I was actually pipedreaming for about a decade now about a solar system based SciFi strategy game that instead of giving the player some god-like power over some faction the player acts by influencing social, political and technological developments, with the technology having a very grounded "NASA"-style to it while also featuring exicting SciFi action. You can imagine how my eyes began to widen when I discovered Terra Invicta. While it is not a 100% fit it is frightingly close to the game I had envisioned.

So yes, I'm very much looking foreward to the full release  :Small Smile:

----------


## AlanBruce

They have released the trailer for the upcoming Silent Hill 2 Remake. The trailer looks incredible and I hope they stick to what made the original so memorable.

No release date yet, but it is a PS5 exclusive.

----------


## NeoVid

I got into the Darktide beta, which confirmed that I'm making a sensible decision to wait a little while after launch before getting it.  At first I was disappointed by the feel of the combat, then it hit me that I needed to compare the experience to playing a level 1 Vermintide character with default gear, and my impression became much more charitable.   The game's still going to have issues, but then, Fatshark are the kind of devs who are still adding major new modes to a game they released four years ago, so I'm sure most of the things I had problems with are going to be solved.  

There's just one aspect of the base design that worries me.  Vermintide had excellent enemy designs, that made it easy to identify what you were up against at a glance, or with a moment of sound cues.  Darktide's various enemy types are lethally hard to pick out of the crowd, both because there's much more variety in the ordinary minions, and because the elites and specials don't stand out enough.  In Vermintide, you'd never be taken by surprise unless you weren't paying attention, or if a literal ninja rat teleported onto you.  Here, you can unexpectedly run into dangerous enemy types without realizing it, which isn't what I expect after all my Vermintide experience.  Here's hoping they make the major enemies stand out more in the live game...

----------


## Rynjin

Yeah, I noticed that. A consequence of "elites" in Darktide just being dudes with more dangerous guns. Took me several runs to figure out the guys with shotguns were supposed to be elites.

The grim darkness of the 41st millennium is so deep you can't even see what you're doing properly.

----------


## animorte

I want some more Twisted Metal. The last installment was just so good.

Also looking forward to the next God of War installment. Trying not to watch too many (oh, all this stuff has been revealed) videos because the immersion I felt while playing the most recent one and experiencing the story as the game presented it was very nice.

Alternatively, Ive watched plenty of videos on Hogwarts Legacy because I wanted to learn about what each house would look like and perhaps gain an insight to what the differences might be (even though I know exactly where Im going).

----------


## Gnoman

> They have released the trailer for the upcoming Silent Hill 2 Remake. The trailer looks incredible and I hope they stick to what made the original so memorable.
> 
> No release date yet, but it is a PS5 exclusive.


Timed console exclusive - one year on PS5 and PC only.

Personally, the other two Silent Hill games announced at the same time interest me more. I never put SH2 on nearly the same pedestal as others (though it is a perfectly fine game), preferring 1 and 3.

----------


## Rynjin

Silent Hill 2 does have the benefit of being the only standalone game in the franchise that doesn't suck, though. Makes it the easiest to remaster.

----------


## AlanBruce

Just watched the Resident Evil showcase. They presented things the fans already had seen, like the upcoming DLC for Village, Shadows of Rose and the sleepy title, RE Verse, which pits well known characters against each other in battle maps. Then they showed the brand new trailer for RE 4 Remake

There might be a reason why Konami chose to show Silent Hill 2 a day earlier. This new RE entry blows the other out if the water on first impressions. It seems to have everything the fans wanted and from what I could see and take

You can parry a chainsaw with your knife. Thats pre order material right there.

----------


## Spacewolf

> Haven't been paying a lot of attention to what is coming out of late but there are a couple on my radar.
> 
> 1) Victoria 3.  I've generally liked most Paradox games and this one looks interesting.
> 
> 2) Terra Invicta. Made by the people behind the Long War for X-com.  You lead one of 7 ideological factions dealing with the crash landing off a UFO on Earth, initially dealing overtly or covertly with the nations of Earth, trying to bring them under your control while investigating the aliens and what they want, before leaving Earth and spreading through the solar system and engaging in fleet battles.  Fight the aliens, submit to the aliens, try and learn from the aliens or just try to flee Earth? Sounds large and complex.


Have you played Terra yet? Seems like afew people I know bounced off the first few hours.

----------


## Gnoman

> Silent Hill 2 does have the benefit of being the only standalone game in the franchise that doesn't suck, though. Makes it the easiest to remaster.


Even if you exclude Origins-1-3 due to them all being related to the same story (though the connection of Origins (which is pretty decent, much better than the reputation it gets) is tenuous), Silent Hill 4 is completely standalone. And SH4 is probably a perfect remaster candidate, because it had a lot of good ideas, but clearly ran out of dev time and fumbled the execution.

----------


## Sigako

And now P5R is out in Steam, and of course it's region locked. *sigh*

----------


## NeoVid

> Yeah, I noticed that. A consequence of "elites" in Darktide just being dudes with more dangerous guns. Took me several runs to figure out the guys with shotguns were supposed to be elites.
> 
> The grim darkness of the 41st millennium is so deep you can't even see what you're doing properly.


I was seriously expecting better from Fatshark than having to pick out the elites by jamming on the Tag button while looking at a group of enemies and hoping someone gets highlighted.   All of the enemies in Vermintide have glowing eyes, at least give us that much to work with here...

----------


## factotum

> And now P5R is out in Steam, and of course it's region locked. *sigh*


What region are you in where it's not available?

----------


## Zevox

> You can parry a chainsaw with your knife. Thats pre order material right there.


I had to look that up after seeing this comment, and found this.

I don't think I'm getting the game, not a survival horror guy, never got into Resident Evil, but I definitely liked that.

----------


## Sigako

> What region are you in where it's not available?


Russia. Sony prohibited to sell any of its products here, games included.
At least I still can play the games I already bought, but it's still frustrating.

----------


## Rynjin

> I had to look that up after seeing this comment, and found this.
> 
> I don't think I'm getting the game, not a survival horror guy, never got into Resident Evil, but I definitely liked that.


I'd at least consider playing it. A few of the Resident Evil games are basically just action games/third person shooters where the only horror element is the fact that the monsters are gross and ugly. RE 4 was the first off these, with RE 8 being the only mainline game like this. Both are very good, and unlike 8 there's no particular plot you need to really know going into 4 save that Leon was one of the two protagonists of Resident Evil 2, he used to be a Raccoon City police officer, there was a zombie apocalypse localized to RC, and the city got nuked to contain it.

I actually think all of that is explained in a recap at the start of RE 4 lol, but I actually never got the chance to play it. I never got it when it was new and for some reason the Steam version doesn't run properly. It's the only mainline RE game I've never played any of (though TBF I bailed out of RE 6 very quickly too; what an awful game).

----------


## darkdragoon

I'm keeping tabs on Street Fighter VI and Midnight Suns pretty much.  I don't plan on getting new hardware anytime soon.

----------


## AlanBruce

> I'd at least consider playing it. A few of the Resident Evil games are basically just action games/third person shooters where the only horror element is the fact that the monsters are gross and ugly. RE 4 was the first off these, with RE 8 being the only mainline game like this. Both are very good, and unlike 8 there's no particular plot you need to really know going into 4 save that Leon was one of the two protagonists of Resident Evil 2, he used to be a Raccoon City police officer, there was a zombie apocalypse localized to RC, and the city got nuked to contain it.
> 
> I actually think all of that is explained in a recap at the start of RE 4 lol, but I actually never got the chance to play it. I never got it when it was new and for some reason the Steam version doesn't run properly. It's the only mainline RE game I've never played any of (though TBF I bailed out of RE 6 very quickly too; what an awful game).


You are correct: RE4 was the first game in the franchise to deviate from the fixed camera angles & tank controls from its predecessors. This was huge and would reshape future RE titles in years to come, for good or ill.

The game does an entire recap of RE 1 - 3 in the first minute, so you dont have to play those (although the 2002 remake, along with the 2019 remake, are absolute gems). After that, its a one man army in some remote village in Spain. There is action, but tempered with truly horrific moments, reason why the game was so successful.

Later we get RE5 & RE6. A lot of fun if you like coop games and shooting monsters with a Michael Bay backdrop of over the top explosions. There is no horror there, just ugly monsters and lots of guns and QTE.

Then we return to form with RE7. Claustrophobic environments. First person view. Very little in the way of resources and a heavy emphasis on survival horror and body horror as well. This isnt a guy punching boulders and round house kicking zombies: this is a guy with no hand who wants to escape a crazy family.

RE8 or Village gives us action again. We got guns- lots of guns. Lots of things to shoot at as well. But like in RE4, I believe they managed to find a balance between the gun toting action and genuine feelings of dread & isolation.

----------


## Rynjin

I kinda mangled my sentence apparently. I'd meant to say 8 was the only other GOOD game pf that style, jot rhe only one. Though 5 is fun in its own way.

----------


## Zevox

> I'd at least consider playing it. A few of the Resident Evil games are basically just action games/third person shooters where the only horror element is the fact that the monsters are gross and ugly.


Third-person shooters aren't really my thing either, with the sole exception of Mass Effect. In which I the biotic/tech powers as extensively as possible over the shooting.

No, I know my own tastes, and Resident Evil isn't for me, I'm quite confident of that. It's just that anything that can evoke echoes of Metal Gear Rising will at least get a smile out of me.

----------


## Dragonus45

The Tactics Ogre remake, Darktide, Harvestella, Bayonetta 3, and Choo Choo Charles are all coming out within a month of each other. Too many games to look forward to, not enough wallet or time.

----------


## Corvus

> Have you played Terra yet? Seems like afew people I know bounced off the first few hours.


I've put about 30 hours in so far.  It's good but does have issues.  It's easy to make mistakes early on without realising only to have them come back and bite you hard much later on.  And it doesn't explain a lot of stuff.

Best bet it to go watch some videos of others playing first to actual know what to do.

I have been enjoying it though.

----------


## Cespenar

> The Tactics Ogre remake,


Haven't scouted that one out yet. Does it look hopeful, or improved in any meaningful way?

----------


## GloatingSwine

> I've put about 30 hours in so far.  It's good but does have issues.  It's easy to make mistakes early on without realising only to have them come back and bite you hard much later on.  And it doesn't explain a lot of stuff.
> 
> Best bet it to go watch some videos of others playing first to actual know what to do.
> 
> I have been enjoying it though.


Specifically I would suggest watching Perun's videos (PerunGamingAU), as he's really good at explaining things and is one of the players who knows the underlying systems.

----------


## Psyren

That Evil West game looks really interesting.

----------


## Dragonus45

> Haven't scouted that one out yet. Does it look hopeful, or improved in any meaningful way?


The biggest change I saw from some previews is that characters now just have their own level and not individual class levels. I assume some other changes have been made as well.

----------


## Hagashager

I have no interest in modern games.  Most of the video-games I play still are old, between 10-25 years ago.  That list is also small.  

The only modern game I bought and played was Elden Ring.  That was a good decision.  Everything else looks to be either uninteresting or clearly designed to nickle-and-dime me.  There's not much else to say that wont just become a doomer tirade.

----------


## Sigako

And I've managed to buy Persoma 5 Royal/Strikers. With a huge mark-up, but still.
Next in line: Persona 3, Trails to Azure, Trails into Reverie, and I hope by that point Paradiso Guardians will be realeased too.

----------


## Cygnia

Hellblade2: Senua's Saga has me excited

----------


## Corvus

Steam version of Dwarf Fortress comes out December 6.

----------


## Zombimode

> Hellblade2: Senua's Saga has me excited


I'm very cautious regarding Hellblade 2.

Some games don't really need a sequel. For me Hellblade is one of those games.

----------


## WritersBlock

That RWBY: Arrowfell game that Wayforward is releasing later today look's promising.

----------


## D&D_Fan

Looking forward to future updates for future chapters of Hiveswap and Deltarune next year.
Last two chapters/acts, a  Hiveswap chapter comes out and then Deltarune comes out about a year or so later, though I doubt the pattern is going to continue for future chapters/acts, because I think they will have caught up to one another.

I just really like these games.

----------


## Lord Raziere

> Looking forward to future updates for future chapters of Hiveswap and Deltarune next year.
> Last two chapters/acts, a  Hiveswap chapter comes out and then Deltarune comes out about a year or so later, though I doubt the pattern is going to continue for future chapters/acts, because I think they will have caught up to one another.
> 
> I just really like these games.


oh hey third Hiveswap chapter is coming out next year? good I was wondering when it would update. I heard the Deltarune update is going to be large so I'm not surprised its taking so long, its like the entire rest of the game or at least three chapters I think?

----------


## darkdragoon

> Haven't scouted that one out yet. Does it look hopeful, or improved in any meaningful way?



A lot has changed

*Spoiler: Overview*
Show



No more TP; skills like Meditate are now 'Auto' with a chance of triggering.
Some have expanded use- like nearly all the ranged users seem to have Engulf which was Wizard only in PSP.
Many old passives are now on gear- Daggers grant Parry etc.
Lobber is now a skill on a handful of classes.
Some new ones like Pincer Attack.

Units level on their own, classes have growths, that said there is a level cap and syncing in particular battles.

----------


## Cespenar

> A lot has changed
> 
> *Spoiler: Overview*
> Show
> 
> 
> 
> No more TP; skills like Meditate are now 'Auto' with a chance of triggering.
> Some have expanded use- like nearly all the ranged users seem to have Engulf which was Wizard only in PSP.
> ...


Yeah, I've tried it in the meantime. Pretty enjoyable, but I keep comparing it to FFT for some reason, and it feels kinda lacking when you do that.

----------


## Zevox

Well, all of the news out of the Game Awards yesterday added a few to my list:

Hades 2 - Quite enjoyed the first one, definitely interested in a sequel, and I like what I see from the trailer already.

Bayonetta Origins: Cereza and the Lost Demon -  I half figured something like this was in the works after playing that storybook bonus stage in Bayonetta 3, but I am stunned that it's coming so soon (mid-March). While it seems very different from the normal Bayonetta games, I'm more than willing to give it a shot.

Star Wars: Jedi Survivor - Technically I knew about this one, but it was easy to forget since so little was known about it besides that it was being made. Now that we got a good look at it and a release date, definitely on my to-buy list. Fallen Order was surprisingly good, so I'll take more of that, sure.

----------


## animorte

> Well, all of the news out of the Game Awards yesterday added a few to my list:


Definitely will have to be Armored Core 6 for me.

Ive played every installment, they started at PS2. The most recent one was 9 years ago and it fell through. But the one before that (a most others) was fantastic.

Also discovered Sky and I like everything Thatgamecompany has done thus far.

----------


## D&D_Fan

Not officially announced, only rumors, but I am looking forward to Resident Evil 9. I don't know what it would be about, but I think the recent RE games have been pretty solid. I wonder what direction they would go in. The last two went in their own direction, but seeing a game that goes back to the main sort of storyline would make sense I think.

----------


## AlanBruce

> Not officially announced, only rumors, but I am looking forward to Resident Evil 9. I don't know what it would be about, but I think the recent RE games have been pretty solid. I wonder what direction they would go in. The last two went in their own direction, but seeing a game that goes back to the main sort of storyline would make sense I think.


Many fans are asking for a return of Jill & Claire to RE9. Jill has been gone canonically since RE5, so its been awhile.

Officially, theres RE4 Remake coming out in March, which many are eagerly anticipating.

----------


## Rynjin

> Many fans are asking for a return of Jill & Claire to RE9. Jill has been gone canonically since RE5, so its been awhile.


And Jill hasn't been PLAYABLE in a new canon game since RE 3. Even Claire has had a slightly more recent canonical, playable appearance.

----------


## AlanBruce

> And Jill hasn't been PLAYABLE in a new canon game since RE 3. Even Claire has had a slightly more recent canonical, playable appearance.


I believe Revelations, which takes place after RE4 and before RE5, is canonical. And Jill is the protagonist there, for the most part.

----------


## Rynjin

> I believe Revelations, which takes place after RE4 and before RE5, is canonical. And Jill is the protagonist there, for the most part.


Is she? I actually haven't played those. They're in my Steam library but I've never been sure whether they're considered good or not.

----------


## AlanBruce

> Is she? I actually haven't played those. They're in my Steam library but I've never been sure whether they're considered good or not.


They certainly are. And they serve to bridge the gap between RE4, 5 & 6. 

The Revelations games are split into episodes- much like a tv show. In a time where RE was more action focused, these titles take us back to claustrophobic environments, tight corridors and little ammunition. 

The first entry has you play as Jill, investigating a haunted cruise ship in the Mediterranean.

The second entry focuses on Claire and Barry, as they seek to unravel the mystery behind an old Umbrella employee.

----------


## Psyren

Jill is also playable in RE5's DLCs, Desperate Escape (concurrent with RE5's events) and Lost In Nightmares (prequel). Chronologically though, Revelations is the last time we've seen her in the overall plot.

----------


## AlanBruce

> Jill is also playable in RE5's DLCs, Desperate Escape (concurrent with RE5's events) and Lost In Nightmares (prequel). Chronologically though, Revelations is the last time we've seen her in the overall plot.


I had forgotten about those DLCs. Lost in Nightmares introduces a fun new enemy you have to outwit rather than fight head on. And Desperate Escape throws everything at you in the final act, while waiting to be rescued.

I certainly would recommend Revelations, though. Especially if you like the more classic RE games. The enemy designs are very good, too.

----------


## Kareeah_Indaga

I saw a random YouTuber play Dredge over the holidays. I got excited, because it looked like it was worth checking out and Steam has one of their sales going. Then I found out it doesnt even come out until next year and the demo said YouTuber was playing is closed presently. Frustrating!

----------


## Fiery Diamond

I'm counting down the days until Fire Emblem Engage comes out.  Two and a half weeks now.

The only other game I'm waiting on is Legend of Zelda: Tears of the Kingdom.  It comes out four days before my birthday in May.

----------


## GloatingSwine

I'm hoping Engage is good.

I'm not super enthused about the art style though, it's very vtuber (because that's what the character designer usually does). Toothpaste-kun's design bothers me most, not just the hair colours but the fact that their bangs make an X in the middle of their forehead. Yes yes, I know it's a crossover but that's a step too far.

They're giving me Corrin vibes as well, the protag unit is always better when they're a deuteragonist not the specialest of the snowflakes.

----------


## AlanBruce

After being somewhat underwhelmed by The Callisto Protocol, I am looking forward to the Dead Space Remake, coming out later this month.

The original game nailed the gripping tension of sci-fi/horror aboard the Ishimura. Heres hoping they can replicate and enhance said experience.

----------


## animorte

Very looking forward to Armored Core VI: Fires of Rubicon (FromSoftware). My brother and I have played every installment of the series and this got us really excited. I started a thread with some of my thoughts on the entire series.

----------


## Morgaln

I am incredibly excited for Spider Man 2 to come out. Both the first one and Miles Morales were excellent games, so I have high hopes for the sequel.

----------


## Psyren

Whelp, I got to play Callisto Protocol and was immensely disappointed. There are bad design decisions all over that thing, between the weird Punch-Out minigame for melee, the complete inability to heal during combat, the need to stay in the menu and stand around during audiologs, the lackluster enemy and weapon design, no objective markers etc. Thankfully I rented it rather than buying; I guess the Dead Space remake is my main hope now.




> I certainly would recommend Revelations, though. Especially if you like the more classic RE games. The enemy designs are very good, too.


I've beaten both Revelations games. (Rev2 bringing back Barry and Claire was pretty fun, but man did I hate the dodge mechanics in those titles.)

RE2Make is still the pinnacle of the franchise's third-person mechanics imo, though I haven't tried the third-person remaster of 8 yet.

----------

